# Green Spotted Puffers



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Betta friends!! I'm back finally after a very long hiatus. Most of you probably don't remember me, but that's alright.

I've been heavily debating getting another Betta or moving on to slightly more complex setups. :-D After some careful budgeting and measuring of the time involved, I've decided to go with a Green Spotted Puffer.

Some of you may remember that I had a GSP before (he ended up getting re-homed because I went out of country). I've since learned a good deal about how to better care for a GSP and I'd like to try again.

*GREEN SPOTTED PUFFER. *
Why: Because they're cute, they're full of personality and I happen to like aggressive fish. Also, this will be a perfect segue into keeping marine fish.

*My ideal setup:*
(FOWLR system)
Tank: 20 gallon long (for wandering/swimming room)
Substrate: Crushed coral 
Live rocks (with lots of hidey holes; probably about 15-25 lbs. worth)
Equipment: Powerhead, HOB skimmer
Lighting: Coralife 50/50 50% Natural Daylight 6,000 K Fluorescent Bulbs

*Diet:*
Frozen bloodworms, clams, snails, shrimp, etc.

I'm not sure if I'll need more filtration than what I've got planned now... and I'll be doing a simple drip-acclimation method over the course of 5 hours to ensure he's doing alright. And I'll cycle my tank first, of course. 

I expect my salinity to be right at 1.020.

Suggestions and comments are welcome!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think they are aggresive.Once when i kept them with my guppies temporally they don't even chase them.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Fabian said:


> I don't think they are aggresive.Once when i kept them with my guppies temporally they don't even chase them.


Mine...are very aggressive, haha. Before I knew this, I kept one with my goldfish and angels, and the next day he had killed two of the angels and badly injured the goldfish and the last angel (which both died later). It probably depends on the fish, but I'd be careful before housing them with any other fish.

Anyways, your setup sounds perfect <3 If you have space, though, you may want to up everything and get at least a 30 gallon - just one of these little guys could potentially be too much for a 20 after he's grown a bit. If you can't, a 20 will be fine but you may want to consider upgrading in a year or so.


----------

